# Preludes



## Aramis

Me working on couple of short preludes. I shall share them. Share. You know what that means. SHAAAARE. MEANS THAT YOU TAKE HALF AND I TAKE HALF.... OKAY???????

This one is simple and harmonic. Welcome.... I'm just a simple dude (-_-) BUT IT VERY EMOTIONAL YES

I considered writing whole piano sonata, cello sonata, piano quintet, string quartet, choral composition, song but you know, I'm just trying to write something as the file is uploading at SoundCould, it's 36% right now, turned 37% as I wrote "r", now it's 39%, hmmm, I'll go see if there is something good in kitchen.

65%

I knew I should turn it into mp3 before hosting, wav weights almost 16 MB, would you belive?

79%

FINALLY:

DIG IT:

LISTEN:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fprele


----------



## emiellucifuge

Site is down!

Boohoo


----------



## Aramis

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Nice drivel, Aramis.


----------



## Aramis

oloolololololol Saul's venegance has come!


----------



## Aramis

Anyway, good thing he bumped up this thread.

There's new thing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fkolaz

Most of it is finished but ending (after 3/4 middle) is improvised and doesn't count.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Aramis said:


> oloolololololol Saul's venegance has come!


If it was vengeance, I would have said more fitting words to describe your music, but I felt pity for you, after all you're a human being, (I hope) so I wouldn't want to destroy your music with a long objective analysis of your 'music'.

Here's an advice for you.

Stop with the music, you don't have any talent for composition.

Perhaps you should become an accountant or a florist, either one , but music?

As they say :

_"Next_".


----------



## Yoshi

This is so funny (not the compositions, but the revenge thing).


----------



## Aramis

> If it was vengeance


Yeah, I'm sure you made all this ride through my old threads accidentally just after you were bashed by some people I happen to support in their opinion.

Don't really want to play this silly game with you so if your manifestation of being angry and offended is over, just have a nice day, thank you.


----------



## Rasa

Quite a classy move. Saul must feel very insecure about his works that he's gone and looked up all of Aramises work to make sure he isn't getting some critique from a brilliant composer.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Actually, why you guys are so 'hot' on taking some objective criticism from me?

I was really interested to see the great musicians here who speak so greatly about themselves and who think that they can trash my work.

After I listened to the drivels here by these various 'composers' I came to the natural conclusion, that 'its not it'.

You guys are talent less noncomposers who should either sweep floors or work in some florist or accountants, butchers or gardeners, but music, musicians, composition?

The distance between you guys and musical talent is just like the distance between plant earth and galaxy Andromeda.


----------



## Aramis

What do you have against florists and gardeners, their job has much to do with art. 

Besides, what's all about comparison with jobs? Are you trying to say that you are professional composer and that you earn for your life with those pieces? I doubt, since most of them is performed by musical software. You're an amateur which says it all considering you are in your late 30's - at least you claim to be. 

Don't throw all anger from your life failures at us


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I liked this prelude aramis it sounded soft. you Can atleast add some movement atleast in right hand part to make a melody, atleast more tempting xD But its good for me.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Aramis said:


> What do you have against florists and gardeners, their job has much to do with art.
> 
> Besides, what's all about comparison with jobs? Are you trying to say that you are professional composer and that you earn for your life with those pieces? I doubt, since most of them is performed by musical software. You're an amateur which says it all considering you are in your late 30's - at least you claim to be.
> 
> Don't throw all anger from your life failures at us


That's early 30's at least get one thing straight.

Secondly,

For me it was never about money, the first thing that I am concerned about is art. And I am a professional artist, and I have many mediums of expression, music is one of them, painting, the other, and also digital graphic work, photography and poetry.

As for making money, thank God I was able to sell until now about 400 Cds, and a number of scores sold on line, and also I have made some sales on Itunes. But its no big deal, I don't care for the money, I have a good Job where I earn my living.

My Youtube page have received hundreds of thousands of views and I got hundreds Fan-Mail sent to me until now. So I know that my music has touched a good number of people in the world.

But what have you done with your 'music' besides attacking and trashing other people's work?

Let me answer that for you:

Nothing much.


----------



## jurianbai

i have the idea, why dont you guys collaborate together. I can imagine the music right now!


----------



## Ukko

Saul, your posts exhibit _attitude_, but not a useful blend. For clues about how you present yourself, you could examine the archives of the newsgroup rec.music.classical.recordings for posts by the gent who names himself 'M forever'.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Jeez Saul, you sure sound an awful lot like one of those soul-less critics that you so vehemently despise.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Off the topic...

I wonder why people have to invent strange names instead of using their real names when talking with others.

Like, who in the world is MJTTOMB?


----------



## MJTTOMB

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Off the topic...
> 
> I wonder why people have to invent strange names instead of using their real names when talking with others.
> 
> Like, who in the world is MJTTOMB?


MJTTOMB is a silly little name that I came up with a good 4 years ago. Its meaning is irrelevant. If you really want my name, it's Matthew Triplett. Not that it's relevant in any way. You've already shown your true colors, Mr. Dzorelashvili.

Also, this goes to show that you really didn't make any effort to study my etude that you criticized so harshly, considering my name was prominently displayed on the sheet music I uploaded.

Your maturity is exceptionally lacking for a 13-year old.


----------



## Aramis

Seems like I will have to start new thread for my sweet, little, innocent preludes... I don't want them to grow in environment filled with pathological hate and conflicts.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Oof, forgot about your Preludes. I did listen to the new file you uploaded, what was your intent in writing it? The music as far as I could tell was well thought-out, but the sound quality was a bit lacking and made it hard to really enjoy.


----------



## Aramis

> I did listen to the new file you uploaded, what was your intent in writing it?


What do you mean - intent? It's prelude in spirit of those by Chopin and his followers, short and based on one idea with it's variations, in this case it's nocturnal introduction (largo) falling into faster ostinato-based and disturbed theme (allegro maestoso) with 3/4 middle a'la waltz (the rest is 4/4) falling back into coda which is the almost the same as introduction but with alternative cadention.


----------



## Kopachris

Huh. I actually enjoyed "Kolaz," except for the laughter at the ending. Aramis, do you have any sheet music for these two that you could post? I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## Aramis

The new one exists only on paper and I can't scan it (don't have scanner), but I'll check out if I still have the first one and eventually post it later.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

MJTTOMB said:


> MJTTOMB is a silly little name that I came up with a good 4 years ago. Its meaning is irrelevant. If you really want my name, it's Matthew Triplett. Not that it's relevant in any way. You've already shown your true colors, Mr. Dzorelashvili.
> 
> Also, this goes to show that you really didn't make any effort to study my etude that you criticized so harshly, considering my name was prominently displayed on the sheet music I uploaded.
> 
> Your maturity is exceptionally lacking for a 13-year old.


Creating your own ground rules for criticism, that's a first, and I should add a terrific example of immaturity.

Since when one is forbidden to criticize without looking at the score?

Certainly that limitation didn't stop you from 'criticizing' my pieces, for many were posted without any score.

Remember Robert Schumann, one of his jobs was been a musical critic. I'm more then sure, that many of his criticisms were given upon hearing the works, prior to viewing any scores. Take for example Schumann's comments upon hearing Mendelssohn's Italian for the first time as been part of the audience, he said something like this, I'm paraphrasing : 'A genius, I take off my hat for Mendelssohn'. And upon hearing Chopin's playing in a private audience and meeting, Mendelssohn sent a letter to his mother, writing :" You must see his playing, its really something different and amazing'.

Mendelssohn didn't keep his criticism on Berlioz's music, even though he didn't see the score, he wrote on Berlioz's music :" One needs to wash his hands after playing his music".

And Berlioz didn't stop his lashing on Mendelssohn's music before he saw the score , he wrote :" He likes the dead too much", referring to Mendelssohn's conservative style and his love for the Music of Handel, Bach, and Mozart.

And the list goes on and on, where you see many instances where musicians criticized each other without viewing any music scores.

This is a fact.

Now, your insistence on viewing the score before uttering a word of criticism, is probably a fragment of your imagination, and it has no place in the real world.

Cheers,

Saul


----------



## MJTTOMB

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Personal attacks and fallacious arguments having nothing to do with the topic at hand


Your ego knows no bounds, does it? Haven't you noticed that you're not Schumann or Berlioz or Mendelssohn? You're not anything near their calibre of musicianship, and admittedly neither am I.

I am curious though, where did you study music?



Aramis said:


> What do you mean - intent? It's prelude in spirit of those by Chopin and his followers, short and based on one idea with it's variations, in this case it's nocturnal introduction (largo) falling into faster ostinato-based and disturbed theme (allegro maestoso) with 3/4 middle a'la waltz (the rest is 4/4) falling back into coda which is the almost the same as introduction but with alternative cadention.


This is basically what I mean when I ask about intent, just a general idea of what you were trying to accomplish in writing the piece, what sort of style, etc.

In that sense I feel you accomplished what you set out to do with the piece, so in that sense I feel that it is a success. Not my favorite work of all time, but you demonstrated an ability to accomplish your intent, so kudos and good work.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> That's early 30's at least get one thing straight.
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> For me it was never about money, the first thing that I am concerned about is art. And I am a professional artist, and I have many mediums of expression, music is one of them, painting, the other, and also digital graphic work, photography and poetry.
> 
> As for making money, thank God I was able to sell until now about 400 Cds, and a number of scores sold on line, and also I have made some sales on Itunes. But its no big deal, I don't care for the money, I have a good Job where I earn my living.
> 
> My Youtube page have received hundreds of thousands of views and I got hundreds Fan-Mail sent to me until now. So I know that my music has touched a good number of people in the world.
> 
> But what have you done with your 'music' besides attacking and trashing other people's work?
> 
> Let me answer that for you:
> 
> Nothing much.


Miley Cyrus makes millions.


----------



## Rasa

Burned....


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Oh my god. This conflicts are getting annoying. Can we slow down a bit, at this rate someone is going to get banned. And maybe forever.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Ricardo, I’m glad you can see what's going on here.

Some people are determined to give criticism even though I didn’t ask them, and when I gave some of my opinion on their music, they get upset.

So the best thing to do is to ignore some members here, and that's that.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Some people are determined to give criticism even though I didn't ask them, and when I gave some of my opinion on their music, they get upset.





Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> "You guys are talent less noncomposers who should either sweep floors or work in some florist or accountants, butchers or gardeners, but music, musicians, composition?"





Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Stop with the music, you don't have any talent for composition.





Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Now that I hear this drivel unbelievably worthless music and extremely untalented soulless and pointless composer, I can feel relaxed that his criticisms and dislike of my music stem from pure jealously and hate, and nothing objective.





Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Now I know why he attacks my music, because he just cant stand the extreme superiority of my music to his, therefore he feels that he must attack it.





Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Pointless drivel at its best.


Everybody, Saul is right. He is flawless and we are all the bad guys. He has never said anything unreasonable or hateful, the burden of shame lies on us. We should all just give up and carry on with our pathetic lives.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

MJTTOMB said:


> Everybody, Saul is right. He is flawless and we are all the bad guys. He has never said anything unreasonable or hateful, the burden of shame lies on us. We should all just give up and carry on with our pathetic lives.


The most honest thing you said in a while.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> The most honest thing you said is a while.


hahahahahahahah


----------



## Krummhorn

And we now return to our original post topic


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Krummhorn said:


> And we now return to our original post topic


To be fair, I think this was exactly the point of the topic.


----------

